# Little game to challenge your memory



## qupy (Feb 9, 2010)

An easy but exciting game. After passing, you may win some free Kingston USB drive or memory cards. Try it~
*www.kingston-blog.com/challenge_your_memory/en/


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 9, 2010)

awesum game dude, its really challenging...
thnx for sharing...


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 9, 2010)

its a very challenging game...


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 10, 2010)

the best part is winning a 5*5 game  which is really really tough


----------



## j_jindal1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I couldn't even win 3*3 game..


----------



## eggman (Feb 11, 2010)

Nahi chal raha !!


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 11, 2010)

eggman said:


> Nahi chal raha !!



kya nahi chal raha!!!
dimaagh


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2010)

ab chal raha


लोल


----------



## max_demon (Feb 12, 2010)

what yolks  got 3x3 and 4x4 good 5x5 is tougher


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 12, 2010)

I think Indians wont get the gifts. Its only for APAC Countries.


----------



## Aspire (Feb 19, 2010)

Completed lvl 5!
How long till I receive a prize?

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

Its Quite Easy!! (With a little Cheating of Course!)


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 21, 2010)

^I came to know u r cheating, u took screen-shot first!


----------



## qupy (Feb 22, 2010)

The winner list will be announced on Kingston Blog every 5th. Wish you a good luck~


----------



## kanishka (Feb 23, 2010)

done all in total 8 tries.


----------



## qupy (Mar 1, 2010)

There is a new version of Challenges Your Memory launched on Facebook(*apps.facebook.com/kingston/) and the prizes are HyperX, SDHC memory cards and DT Locker USB drive! 
On the other hand, starting from March 1st, the original version's prize becomes huge amout of K-Bi which could be used to redeem prize on Kingston Blog. In the past, the redemption prize list includes Kingston's products like HyperX, SSDNow, USB drives and memory cards and even PSP and Canon digital camera! If you want to get as many free gifts as you can, you should try both~


----------



## Aspire (Mar 8, 2010)

I won the 4x4............
Will i be getting the prize??

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------


Prize
4*4 prize: SD4/4GB
*www.kingston.com/channelmarketingcenter/flash/product_images/SDHC4_topview_4GB.jpg


----------



## qupy (Mar 8, 2010)

Aspire said:


> I won the 4x4............
> Will i be getting the prize??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------
> ...




You can check if your name is on the winner list: *www.kingston-blog.com/en/bbs_thread.php?gid=8&aid=668


----------



## Aspire (Mar 9, 2010)

^Its there.......................


----------



## Aspire (Mar 9, 2010)

Received an email from them.............
Confirmed Details..................


----------



## azzu (Mar 9, 2010)

^ i received a mail to 
i didnt remember when and what i played tooo 
EDIT : i won 3*3  yippeee


----------



## Aspire (Mar 9, 2010)

^I wanted a PD
WTH will i do with a SD Card??
My phone uses miniSD / TransFlash...................................

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

and Surely i cant carry a card reader everywhere i go............................


----------



## azzu (Mar 9, 2010)

^ in confirmation wat did u reply ?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 9, 2010)

That the details are correct and asked when i would get the prize


----------



## azzu (Mar 9, 2010)

^ good
 hope it comes soon


----------



## Aspire (Mar 9, 2010)

^Did you cheat?


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 9, 2010)

I won 5*5, *CF/4GB....*


----------



## krates (Mar 9, 2010)

lol I just took a photograph of the solved thing and then solved it and won prize


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 9, 2010)

​yuppie i won *3*3 prize: DTIG2/2GB  

*thnx a lot qupy for sharing this information with us  
hope the prize is delivered to my address soon


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol all r cheaters! I won too 
4 GB CF

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------

Well it seems like we all used photographic memory. Anyway they even replied to my reply to their confirmation message


----------



## qupy (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool~ Seems many people got the prizes! Has anyone played the Facebook version? That's too challenging!! It is hard to squeeze into top 10...


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2010)

^There's a workaround for that too...........


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 10, 2010)

^LOL

10/char


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 10, 2010)

@qupy-> you need some photographic memory like the others and I have lol


----------



## azzu (Mar 10, 2010)

i didnt cheat 
seems iam only one who didnt cheat


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats why you won the 3x3 and we 4x4 or 5x5............


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 10, 2010)

i too didn't cheat, so just won 3x3 prize...

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

i even got a confirmation reply from them that i'll b getting my prize in next 14 days


----------



## azzu (Mar 12, 2010)

Aspire said:


> Thats why you won the 3x3 and we 4x4 or 5x5............




 thats great to know (improves my MORALE that why didnt i cheat ? )


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 26, 2010)

hey guys did anyone receive there prizes yet...


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 26, 2010)

nope, they told 14 days from 19th March for the internal procedure and then they will ship the prizes


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL. Can't even complete the 3x3 version.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 27, 2010)

^Cheat a little?


----------



## qupy (Mar 30, 2010)

there is another chance to win prize~ Their fans page on Facebook is recruiting fans now. Every fan will have chance to win microSDHC 8GB! If you still can't squeeze into top 10, maybe you can join their fans page just like me, ha! 
Fans page: *www.facebook.com/#!/apps/application.php?id=73442066698&ref=ts


----------



## Aspire (Apr 13, 2010)

Received the Card today !!!!!!!!


----------



## hot zubs (Apr 13, 2010)

me too, i got ma pen drive 2day


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 14, 2010)

still i did not get my gift


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2010)

m not received till now


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 19, 2010)

^ still not got the prize.


----------



## azzu (Apr 19, 2010)

Just Received the Pen drive
White color 
datatraveller 
cheers (i wasnt expecting it would reach me  )


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my 4GB Compact Flash yesterday


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 21, 2010)

still not got my prize :'(


----------



## Aspire (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of us got ours....... 
Try Contacting Kingston?


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to wait for tomorrow or going to Contact Kingston.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 24, 2010)

kool man..i tried all 3 games and did them after bashing my head to a limit....!!

but i think there is some draw thing now for prizes !!


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 24, 2010)

still no prize....

writing to Kingston.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 24, 2010)

Little confused. I won. They asked me to register on their blog so they could send me 5k KBi. I did and logged in. What to do now?


----------



## VarDOS (May 1, 2010)

to those who received the prizes,

does it have a Tracking number?, if yes can I request them for it?


----------



## VarDOS (May 18, 2010)

Finally! Got it

cf 4gb


----------



## azzu (May 18, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Finally! Got it
> 
> cf 4gb



gooooo0d
sp u keepin it or sellin it ?


----------



## VarDOS (May 19, 2010)

^ Selling it

As i don't need it


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2010)

For what price?


----------



## VarDOS (May 19, 2010)

11USD

Original Price is 12.60USD + I'd to pay 300Bucks for Custom Duty


----------



## azzu (May 19, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> 11USD
> 
> Original Price is 12.60USD + I'd to pay 300Bucks for Custom Duty



u paid Customs ????
at arrival of the Product ?


----------



## VarDOS (May 19, 2010)

yes, the EMS man asked me for 200bucks as custom duty & 100bucks for postal charges.


----------



## azzu (May 19, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> yes, the EMS man asked me for 200bucks as custom duty & 100bucks for postal charges.



DAMN ? :O 
i didnt Paid anything did u guys pay anything ?

my package was packed in a huge box ...size of Long notebook with 4 inch width and wieghd up to 150-200 gms


----------



## VarDOS (May 19, 2010)

My box is of cut sized notebook weighing 300gms. Inside it had a sponge wrapped around the CF4GB, and behind the box the custom receipt was sicked.


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2010)

I never paid any custom duties or anything either......................


			
				Packaging said:
			
		

> My box was of cut sized notebook weighing 300gms. Inside it had a sponge wrapped around the CF4GB, and behind the box the custom receipt was there in plastic bag stuck to the box............




---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Looks like you were cheated by the delivery boy


----------



## hot zubs (May 19, 2010)

i too did not pay anything...


----------



## VarDOS (May 19, 2010)

Actually I got the prize 1 month late, after contacting Kingston they told the Gift is still with the EMS, I tracked my gift and found that the gift was imported in India (Mumbai) on April 10 @ 8:34am and custom inspection occurred @ 12:34pm. After that there was no status. And @ the Bottom it was written "REASON FOR NON-DELIVERY : NO DELIVERY SERVICE TO THIS AREA"


----------



## azzu (May 20, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Actually I got the prize 1 month late, after contacting Kingston they told the Gift is still with the EMS, I tracked my gift and found that the gift was imported in India (Mumbai) on April 10 @ 8:34am and custom inspection occurred @ 12:34pm. After that there was no status. And @ the Bottom it was written "REASON FOR NON-DELIVERY : NO DELIVERY SERVICE TO THIS AREA"



at last u recieved it 
cheerz

the same packing to my good to


----------



## qupy (Jun 23, 2010)

Chirag said:


> Little confused. I won. They asked me to register on their blog so they could send me 5k KBi. I did and logged in. What to do now?



KBi is for redemption on the blog. you may check how to redeem here: Kingston Blog

BTW. The prize of this game becomes bigger and bigger! For June, The prize is USD 50 voucher! Wish I can win this time~


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2010)

qupy said:


> KBi is for redemption on the blog. you may check how to redeem here: Kingston Blog


its a nice initiative by you qupy, only you guys needed to have marketed it better! quite poor participation i think!


----------



## qupy (Jul 1, 2010)

confused said:


> its a nice initiative by you qupy, only you guys needed to have marketed it better! quite poor participation i think!


Thanks for your comment. I just want to share this free game and free prize with Indian users. Actually, there are many Indian friends who had won great prizes from this game. Maybe you can try it, too.^^


----------

